# MityDump



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No this is not Saturday nights pizza on Sunday morning.   This looks like a REALLY handy 3 pt. attachment for hauling firewood in tight places or many other materials such as mulch, gravel, plants, etc. They even make them for ATV's. 

Mity Dump


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks really nifty. How did you run across these guys, Chief?

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just browsing around looking to see what is new out there. It does look like a really handy attachment doesn't it? :thumbsup:


----------

